# I give up. No more ubering



## Uberslop

Today i rent a cab, All papers are done. I give up ubering since this sucks.
B4 when uber came, i praised the techno. But now i find that regulated taxi industry is innovating and worth driving under city regulation. They have better GPS and advanced dispatched system.
I pay a bit more but have peace of mind since coverage of insurance and other stuffs.

And my clients give TIPS
No more shitty ratting.
But i will be here to support you guys, even i am a cabbie but i just love you guys.
This forum gave me a tremendous support when i was down due to uber peanut revenues. 
Thanks to all my friends who liked, replied my posts.

Uberslop


----------



## unter ling

Good luck, you seem like one of the smart ones who can give up this shit and try to do better. Wish there were more like you.


----------



## haohmaru

Look into 1099 courier jobs if you're in a metro area. Pay is decent as long as the company is decent.


----------



## jprad

this is what i don't get, if you are doing this full time why uber? do you also enjoy forced anal?


----------



## Uberslop

jprad said:


> this is what i don't get, if you are doing this full time why uber? do you also enjoy forced anal?


Due to my family situation, my wife is a nurse, she works full time in the hospital. I WAS a cabbie working 12hrs shift EVERYDAY. My family was broken apart, so I had to stop taxiing to set things right and TO ENJOY MY TIME WITH MY LITTLE GIRL. I also need income to support my daily expense so i ubered for my flexible schedule. 
But i just realized that what i did just plain stupid.


----------



## gregthedriver

I have also gone back to taxiing . It has saved my life from the Destruction Uber brought to it.im making more in one day than a full week of Uber. We all were fooled thinking it was a real job. .70 cents a mile with fake insurance with pax who don't care if you make it as long as they got a cheap .trip. You definitely made the right decision financially and mentally for you and your family I'm sure it will work out and good luck.


----------



## John Anderson

It appears that taxi regulations exist for a reason. They protect riders and drivers from abuse and dangerous cars. At $.75/mi, maintenance is impossible.


----------



## Sweet Ping

Uberslop said:


> Today i rent a cab, All papers are done. I give up ubering since this sucks.
> B4 when uber came, i praised the techno. But now i find that regulated taxi industry is innovating and worth driving under city regulation. They have better GPS and advanced dispatched system.
> I pay a bit more but have peace of mind since coverage of insurance and other stuffs.
> 
> And my clients give TIPS
> No more shitty ratting.
> But i will be here to support you guys, even i am a cabbie but i just love you guys.
> This forum gave me a tremendous support when i was down due to uber peanut revenues.
> Thanks to all my friends who liked, replied my posts.
> 
> Uberslop


Stupid move


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sweet Ping said:


> Stupid move


About as stupid as Vladimir Putin upsetting the Americans. Look at the financial position Russia is in now. Good one USA!


----------



## Raquel

Uberslop said:


> Due to my family situation, my wife is a nurse, she works full time in the hospital. I WAS a cabbie working 12hrs shift EVERYDAY. My family was broken apart, so I had to stop taxiing to set things right and TO ENJOY MY TIME WITH MY LITTLE GIRL. I also need income to support my daily expense so i ubered for my flexible schedule.
> But i just realized that what i did just plain stupid.


Hope it all works out for you... you seem to have all your priorities in the right place..


----------



## krazydrive

Good luck. Im just doing part time. I meet alot of hot chicks. I have a hybrid so gas aint shit to me.


----------



## Lidman

Sweet Ping said:


> Stupid move


 good decision underslop, the person who wrote "stupid move" is obviously under Travis' spell.


----------



## John Anderson

Lidman said:


> good decision underslop, the person who wrote "stupid move" is obviously under Travis' spell.


No, some people just have a negative sentiment about themselves.


----------



## suewho

Well, he does have a putin avatar, I mean how seriously can we take him?


----------



## John Anderson

suewho said:


> Well, he does have a putin avatar, I mean how seriously can we take him?


A man named Putin should not be the president of a major gas producing country.


----------



## pUber_driver

krazydrive said:


> Good luck. Im just doing part time. I meet alot of hot chicks. I have a hybrid so gas aint shit to me.


the amount your paying for your hybrid it will take you 10 years to catch up to me in my used honda. my humble request is you do the math


----------



## krazydrive

I already own my car you ****** bag. And i only drive a few hours here and there. I could care less about your opinion.


----------



## suewho

John Anderson said:


> A man named Putin should not be the president of a major gas producing country.


as to your signature, prostitutes provide a valuable service to society, and as such should be treated with respect.


----------



## suewho

At LEAST as much respect as you (as an uber driver) deserve


----------



## grams777

suewho said:


> as to your signature, prostitutes provide a valuable service to society, and as such should be treated with respect.


After the latest rate cuts, I was afraid to drive. I was having trouble figuring out what would make me feel any different about myself than as a prostitute.


----------



## suewho

Well actually, prostitutes have a right to refuse a request, with out taking a hit to their ratings,


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

suewho said:


> Well actually, prostitutes have a right to refuse a request, with out taking a hit to their ratings,


I think the more picky they are the BETTER their rating actually!


----------



## My Cabby

Good move, Good Luck! Hope no other Uber drivers quit cause taxi drivers are all happy that the $5 riders and disrespectful cheap pax are not many anymore! lol


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

My Cabby said:


> Good move, Good Luck! Hope no other Uber drivers quit cause taxi drivers are all happy that the $5 riders and disrespectful cheap pax are not many anymore! lol


I have to agree with that lol


----------



## UberHustla

suewho said:


> Well actually, prostitutes have a right to refuse a request, with out taking a hit to their ratings,


Although I do hear that pimps are pretty strict about their hookers acceptance rate


----------



## Kaz

Though I understand your feelings on UBER, believe me, the insurance issue is a joke and UBER flat out lies about it and we're risking alot driving for them, I keep hearing how much traditional cab drivers are struggling trying to pay the lease to the cab and make money. UBER and LYFT have stolen alot of their passengers and I talked to cab drivers that also drive for UBER and times have changed so much. I guess it depends where you live and maybe in some cities, cab drivers can still make money.


----------



## Sweet Ping

My theory is that uber converted a lot of car owners into passengers and those passengers are new potential customers for old taxis 
May be not in a morning commute time, but on Saturday night for sure.
I'm just not sure if they make good taxi riders with their tip included bullshit


----------



## LAuberX

Uber created demand by providing the app. No taxi ever came to me in 5 minutes... Or on the first phone call.

Taxi company owners make money from the drivers, just like Uber does.

Both are not interested in the guy driving.

Good luck!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

haohmaru said:


> Look into 1099 courier jobs if you're in a metro area. Pay is decent as long as the company is decent.


What's the courier co you work for?


----------



## grams777

JaxBeachDriver said:


> What's the courier co you work for?


You do have to be careful though. I've found many other courier & transport companies pull stunts similar to uber. They can over hire, give you too little work, pay too little, jerk you around with routes, and charge you extraneous fees.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

grams777 said:


> You do have to be careful though. I've found many other courier & transport companies pull stunts similar to uber. They can over hire, give you too little work, pay too little, jerk you around with routes, and charge you extraneous fees.


Good point. Just curious. Wanted to google. Sounds like you have to commit to set hours from what I've been reading,


----------



## Txchick

Uberslop said:


> Today i rent a cab, All papers are done. I give up ubering since this sucks.
> B4 when uber came, i praised the techno. But now i find that regulated taxi industry is innovating and worth driving under city regulation. They have better GPS and advanced dispatched system.
> I pay a bit more but have peace of mind since coverage of insurance and other stuffs.
> 
> And my clients give TIPS
> No more shitty ratting.
> But i will be here to support you guys, even i am a cabbie but i just love you guys.
> This forum gave me a tremendous support when i was down due to uber peanut revenues.
> Thanks to all my friends who liked, replied my posts.
> 
> Uberslop


Wishing you best success!


----------



## My Cabby

Kaz said:


> Though I understand your feelings on UBER, believe me, the insurance issue is a joke and UBER flat out lies about it and we're risking alot driving for them, I keep hearing how much traditional cab drivers are struggling trying to pay the lease to the cab and make money. UBER and LYFT have stolen alot of their passengers and I talked to cab drivers that also drive for UBER and times have changed so much. I guess it depends where you live and maybe in some cities, cab drivers can still make money.


Here in Colorado taxi companies have to have workman'scompensation (drivers pay for it through their lease) That's one reason Uber is fighting so hard to not be categorized as a taxi here!

Uber! If you care about the well being of your drivers why don't you pay WC for all your drivers? They deserve it!!


----------



## pUber_driver

krazydrive said:


> I already own my car you ****** bag. And i only drive a few hours here and there. I could care less about your opinion.


Dude, what I'm trying to say is that the amount of money you are saving in gas doesn't out weight the cost of the hybrid. Plus it's more costly to repai, which should be of concern to all Uber drivers because more miles means more frequent repairs.


----------



## nicoj36

pUber_driver said:


> Dude, what I'm trying to say is that the amount of money you are saving in gas doesn't out weight the cost of the hybrid. Plus it's more costly to repai, which should be of concern to all Uber drivers because more miles means more frequent repairs.


"Bruh", I have a Hybrid and I bought it for only $16,500 out the door total, with only 25k miles. Not all of them are expensive as you think, and my Hybrid is almost near maintenance free besides regular maintenance like oil change and tire rotations.


----------



## Khalvo

pUber_driver said:


> Dude, what I'm trying to say is that the amount of money you are saving in gas doesn't out weight the cost of the hybrid. Plus it's more costly to repai, which should be of concern to all Uber drivers because more miles means more frequent repairs.


Although here in London, there are some older Prii working for some firms with up to 10 years of being beaten around, with no problems.

I'd personally be better off with an Octavia diesel than a Prius, but then I don't live in London itself.....


----------



## cybertec69

Uberslop said:


> Today i rent a cab, All papers are done. I give up ubering since this sucks.
> B4 when uber came, i praised the techno. But now i find that regulated taxi industry is innovating and worth driving under city regulation. They have better GPS and advanced dispatched system.
> I pay a bit more but have peace of mind since coverage of insurance and other stuffs.
> 
> And my clients give TIPS
> No more shitty ratting.
> But i will be here to support you guys, even i am a cabbie but i just love you guys.
> This forum gave me a tremendous support when i was down due to uber peanut revenues.
> Thanks to all my friends who liked, replied my posts.
> 
> Uberslop


Good luck with the yellow, I am right behind you.


----------



## MikeB

nicoj36 said:


> "Bruh", I have a Hybrid and I bought it for only $16,500 out the door total, with only 25k miles. Not all of them are expensive as you think, and my Hybrid is almost near maintenance free besides regular maintenance like oil change and tire rotations.


How long will it take you slave-driving for Uber to get all that money back, after gas, maintenance and taxes? What do you think it'll worth then?


----------



## UberAZ

Hang in there, I've found too that Uber is the only ones making Bank in this game.


----------



## nicoj36

MikeB said:


> How long will it take you slave-driving for Uber to get all that money back, after gas, maintenance and taxes? What do you think it'll worth then?


I did not buy it for Uber lol. Its my personal car.


----------



## cybertec69

nicoj36 said:


> I did not buy it for Uber lol. Its my personal car.


Even worse, your cars depreciating at break neck speed with uber, uber thanks you for making them multi billionaires.


----------



## nicoj36

cybertec69 said:


> Even worse, your cars depreciating at break neck speed with uber, uber thanks you for making them multi billionaires.


Nope.


----------



## MikeB

.3


nicoj36 said:


> Nope.


Right. They don't even thank you. They laugh at you.


----------

